# Ken Rockwell



## Solarflare (Jul 25, 2016)

Apparently it has almost turned into a sport to make fun of Rockwell.

But personally I dont have much to complain about him. He offered a nice intro into photography. Because of him I became interested in DSLRs, and prime lenses, and photographic technique. His site isnt so bad if you want to learn photography.

Because of him, I got a D5100, 18-55mm, 55-200mm, and 35mm. A great starter kit to try out photography - cheap, lightweight, and able to deliver good results if used properly.

The only bad advice he ever gave me was the SB400 flash. A most useless thing. Whatever you do, you really should get a flash you can rotate around and put off the camera.

I guess I just dont have an issue reading someones opinion and forming my own, instead of following any advice to the letter, like some sort of slave ?

For example I didnt buy his advice to photograph only to JPEG because I figured he was just wired to "make it right in camera" from his film days. But a camera records 14 bits of data per pixel and a JPEG only stores 8, so thats obviously a huge loss.


----------



## Braineack (Jul 25, 2016)

flat earth.


----------



## pixmedic (Jul 25, 2016)

Braineack said:


> flat earth.



flat, young earth.


----------



## tirediron (Jul 25, 2016)

I often don't agree with his conclusions or recommendations, but I do use his 'site frequently when I want to check the specs on a lens or need other hard data.


----------



## Gary A. (Jul 25, 2016)

I haven't read Rockwell in ages. I feel that he creates controversial opinions and messages on his web site not to inform and educate but rather solely to increase his hits. Much of his information was just inaccurate and wrong. When I looked at his images ... they were awfully crappy.  He lacks the skill, experience and images to back his mouth. As they say in Texas, he is all hat and no cattle.

I use a simple test to vet internet photographic opinions.  I look at the images of the opinion giver.  If their stuff is better than mine, I give their opinions currency.  If their stuff is worse than mine, I move on. (I recognize you can coach without being able to play ... but that's my methodology.)


----------



## Ysarex (Jul 25, 2016)

My problem with KR isn't his opinions. I object when he prints misinformation. People who don't know any better read it and believe it. There's a difference between having and opinion and getting the facts straights. KR needs to work on the later.

Joe


----------



## Braineack (Jul 25, 2016)

KR and his 1992 notepad website is old news;  it's all about Tony Northrup now.


----------



## table1349 (Jul 25, 2016)

Ken Who??????


----------



## jcdeboever (Jul 25, 2016)

Braineack said:


> KR and his 1992 notepad website is old news;  it's all about Tony Northrup now.


Who?


----------



## astroNikon (Jul 25, 2016)

I thought he never used Off Camera Flash?  Thus his recommendation of a SB400.


----------



## robbins.photo (Jul 25, 2016)

Can't say as I have a lot of experience reading his stuff, but went to his page and looking through his camera recommendations ran across this:

"The best telephoto lens for general photography and portraits is your choice of the inexpensive Nikon 55-200mm VR."

This is probably not a recommendation I would make, endorse, or even be able to begin to understand.  It's probably one of the worst lenses you can get for a Nikon.  

Some of what he says makes a certain amount of sense, but stuff like the above really makes me question his overall level of knowledge.  

As for picking on him being a "sport", I would point out he does appear to make his living putting himself forward as an expert on photography.  Since he is putting himself out there in such a fashion then it's only natural he should expect people to critique his opinions and knowledge.


----------



## 480sparky (Jul 25, 2016)

KR = Just one more person with an opinion.

No more, no less.


----------



## 480sparky (Jul 25, 2016)

Braineack said:


> KR and his 1992 notepad website is old news;  it's all about Tony Northrup now.



And Chelsea.


----------



## tecboy (Jul 25, 2016)

Well,  Ken does know where baby comes from.


----------



## Overread (Jul 26, 2016)

Braineack said:


> KR and his 1992 notepad website is old news;  it's all about Tony Northrup now.



Thing is Ken tends to be pretty decent with the facts; its mostly opinions and interpretation of the facts he uses at the extreme and conflicting end; Tony on the other hand just flat out lies and messes with people using maths and gets it wrong.


----------



## OGsPhotography (Jul 26, 2016)

Rockwell and Northrup plus Kelby completes the Trinity.

FRO KNOWS PHOTO, ftw ( for the win).


----------



## Ysarex (Jul 26, 2016)

OGsPhotography said:


> Rockwell and Northrup plus Kelby completes the Trinity.
> 
> FRO KNOWS PHOTO, ftw ( for the win).







  No, not Fro. He's another (frequent) purveyor of bad info.

Joe


----------



## astroNikon (Jul 26, 2016)

Ysarex said:


> OGsPhotography said:
> 
> 
> > Rockwell and Northrup plus Kelby completes the Trinity.
> ...


his two sidekicks are worse.


----------



## Designer (Jul 26, 2016)

We need a Chelsea channel.


----------



## chuasam (Jul 30, 2016)

tirediron said:


> I often don't agree with his conclusions or recommendations, but I do use his 'site frequently when I want to check the specs on a lens or need other hard data.


That's the only thing his site is good for.
Weight of camera, filter size, and specs.
His subjective viewpoints are ridiculous.
They're like Chuck Norris riding a TRex.


----------



## chuasam (Jul 30, 2016)

astroNikon said:


> Ysarex said:
> 
> 
> > OGsPhotography said:
> ...


Ken Rockwell or Chuck Norris...
because Chuck Norris can sidekick a colour photo and it turns Black and Blue.


----------



## nerwin (Aug 1, 2016)

_"Someone shooting with a DSLR on a tripod in daylight probably has a few screws loose. VR further eliminates the need for tripods. If I shoot a 15-pound 400mm lens, I use a monopod; not to steady it, but just to hold the weight."_ - Ken Rockwell

Probably one of my favorite things he had said.


----------



## Solarflare (Aug 2, 2016)

Why ? I wouldnt disagree with him about this, though he could have been a bit more precise, or a bit more vague, whatever you prefer - something like:



> There is no need for a tripod just to attain "perfect sharpness" in normal shooting situations.



Even in daylight however there are tricks like 10 stop ND filters or HDR that will require a tripod.


----------



## BananaRepublic (Aug 2, 2016)

Solarflare said:


> Apparently it has almost turned into a sport to make fun of Rockwell.
> 
> But personally I dont have much to complain about him. He offered a nice intro into photography. Because of him I became interested in DSLRs, and prime lenses, and photographic technique. His site isnt so bad if you want to learn photography.
> 
> ...




Ugh this Rockwell guy again, enough.


----------



## nerwin (Aug 2, 2016)

Solarflare said:


> Why ? I wouldnt disagree with him about this, though he could have been a bit more precise, or a bit more vague, whatever you prefer - something like:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Its just the way he says it that I disagree with.

If I'm shooting a long exposure during the day or doing a time lapse which would require a tripod, that makes me have a few screws loose?


----------



## snowbear (Aug 2, 2016)

IMO, lot's of grain-of-salt / tongue-in-cheek when I go to his site.  My favorite quote is in the "About" page:


> I have the energy and sense of humor of a three-year old, so remember, this is a personal website, and never presented as fact. I enjoy making things up for fun, as does The Onion, and I publish them here — even on this page.


----------



## Overread (Aug 2, 2016)

See that's a big difference - Ken is totally honest that some of his statements are totally nuts and just there for attention whilst others are purely opinion. He's not brandishing himself as anything other than what he is. Good for google and gets him views; he might not be the best and most informed or most impartial source but he's honest about it. Much in the same way something like Digital Rev is honestly silly in some of their videos.


----------

